# Làm 5 điều này mỗi sáng, vóc dáng và làn da sẽ ngày càng rạng ngờ



## thuhoai (17/9/18)

Massage da mặt, cổ, tai, tập vài động tác yoga kéo giãn và uống một cốc nước chanh ấm là các thói quen tốt cho sức khỏe và nhan sắc. 1. Massage mặt, cổ và tai Khi vừa thức dậy bạn đừng vội xuống giường ngay, hãy dành 5-10 phút để xoa nóng 2 bàn …




​Massage da mặt, cổ, tai, tập vài động tác yoga kéo giãn và uống một cốc nước chanh ấm là các thói quen tốt cho sức khỏe và nhan sắc.

*1. Massage mặt, cổ và tai*




​Khi vừa thức dậy bạn đừng vội xuống giường ngay, hãy dành 5-10 phút để xoa nóng 2 bàn tay, sau đó massage nhẹ nhàng khắp cổ và tai. Cách này giúp ngăn ngừa tình trạng da nhăn chảy xệ, đảm bảo máu huyết lưu thông và giúp bạn tỉnh táo hơn.

Gương mặt tập hợp hơn 500 huyệt đạo của cơ thể, massage mặt giúp tác động tới tất cả các cơ quan trong cơ thể, từ mắt tới phổi, bàng quang, đảm bảo bạn có một sức khỏe tốt nhất ngay khi vừa ngủ dậy.

*2. Tập một vài động tác yoga kéo giãn*
Tập yoga buổi sáng là một cách cực kỳ tuyệt vời để hòa nhịp với hơi thở của bạn, giúp bạn có tinh thần sảng khoái, thoải mái trong suốt ngày dài. Thể dục nhẹ sẽ giúp thúc đẩy các bó cơ phát triển, làm giãn cơ thể để năng lượng tuôn chảy đều khắp. Nhờ đó, bạn sẽ đẩy máu chứa nhiều khí oxy tới khắp các nhóm cơ và cơ thể sẽ hoạt động năng suất hơn.

*3. Uống một cốc nước chanh ấm*




​Sau khi tập luyện, hãy uống một cốc nước chanh ấm để thanh lọc cơ thể. Chanh rất giàu chất chống oxy hóa là vitamin C, hỗ trợ chức năng miễn dịch khỏe mạnh, giúp kích thích não bộ, đồng thời kiểm soát huyết áp. Vitamin C và các chất chống oxy hóa khác trong chanh sẽ chống lại các gốc tự do, ngăn ngừa lão hóa, giảm thiểu nếp nhăn.

Chanh có nhiều chất xơ pectin giúp bạn chống lại cảm giác thèm ăn. Thành phần tuy có axit nhưng bản chất của chanh là tính kiềm, mà những người duy trì chế độ ăn uống có tính kiềm thường giảm cân nhanh hơn.

*4. Ăn một thìa mật ong*
Ăn mật ong vào buổi sáng giúp làm sạch hệ tiêu hóa, rất tốt cho những người bị bệnh dạ dày. Mật ong có tác dụng sát khuẩn giúp làm giảm độ axit có trong dạ dày và tăng việc sản xuất chất nhầy ở đường ruột. Ngoài ra, nước mật ong ấm còn có tác dụng làm ẩm ruột và truyền nước đường thải ra ngoài. Bạn có thể pha mật ong cùng nước chanh ấm và uống 30 phút trước khi ăn sáng.

*5. Súc miệng nước muối*




​Sau khi ăn sáng, hãy súc miệng bằng nước muối để làm sạch và bảo vệ răng miệng. Đây cũng là cách loại bỏ vi khuẩn, phòng chống virus gây bệnh. Sau khi súc miệng, họng xong bằng nước muối loãng thì nên súc miệng lại bằng nước lọc.

Nhiều người vẫn nghĩ sau khi dùng nước muối phải giữ nguyên, không được súc lại bằng nước lọc mới có hiệu quả. Nhưng lời khuyên ở đây là bạn nên tráng miệng lại với nước sạch để rửa hết lượng muối cũng như mảng bám đã bong ra lúc súc miệng bằng nước muối.

_Nguồn: Theo giadinhonline_​


----------

